# Amp Entrails. What is it?



## tonesmith (Sep 8, 2011)

So I was on my lunch break and happened to walk into a pawn shop I had never entered before. I browsed around and saw some swapmeet class car audio stuff when I took a closer look and underneath the Jensen 1000watt amp was this:









I asked them if it worked and they said they thought it did. I noticed something was rattling around inside, so I was weary. I told them I'd give them 50$ and return it by tomorrow for a refund if it did not work. They agreed!

When I brought it home I found this inside:


















http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/3724/img22151d.jpg
http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/1240/img2214ep.jpg
http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/2565/img22111.jpg
http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/9633/img22121k.jpg

*This is where it sat:*







[/URL] [/IMG]

I played the amp and all channels worked, it sounded great!
All the crossovers also seemed to work, *so my question is what is this piece and why do I need it?* It is located in the empty space just above the large coil on the right side.

GUTS!










Thanks.
-Anthony


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

That is the driver transistor for the mosfets in the power supply.If you look up from where the part goes in your pictures you will see a brown resistor next to two blue ones.That resistor looks burnt,to me that means the power supply mosfets are damaged.They are located under the metal strip with the 3 screws under the red wire.
Your amp is running on the other half of the mosfets on the other side of the large coil.
It is damaged and sooner or later will stop working all together.
I would return it asap.


----------



## 9mmmac (Dec 14, 2010)

Yep, compare the resistors on top of the coil with the ones on the bottom- notice how the bottom ones still have color. Take a sniff test! Anything smell burnt?

Anyway, it's a pretty good deal, if you wanna pony up for a repair. Might be $75.00 or so. I would, but I'm big on trying to reuse and fix things; I hate the idea of trashing something; even more so when the repair is obvious.


----------



## tonesmith (Sep 8, 2011)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> That is the driver transistor for the mosfets in the power supply.If you look up from where the part goes in your pictures you will see a brown resistor next to two blue ones.That resistor looks burnt,to me that means the power supply mosfets are damaged.They are located under the metal strip with the 3 screws under the red wire.
> Your amp is running on the other half of the mosfets on the other side of the large coil.
> It is damaged and sooner or later will stop working all together.
> I would return it asap.


Bummer....

Its too late too return it.

I can have it repaired for 85$ at a local shop.

I think I will probably do it, as I will use the amp in the future. 

I figure cleaned up and in new working condition I could sell it for around 140 or so, so I guess its not that bad of a deal still. That depends on how much they charge me for the mosfets and other parts, are they expensive?

I guess im being nostalgic, I remember my older brother running one of these in his civic "back in the day". I couldnt afford any of the now old school classics back then, so I had an audiobahn 4 channel lol.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

A large percentage of amps have a market value below what the cost will be to ship and fix them, or the repair will cost about the same as it would be to buy a similar working amp. Nostalgia is something else all-together.


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

i hope u can get it fixed


----------

